# Max the Doberman



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Been a while since posted pictures of Max so here's some i took this morning


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

some more


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsome lad :thumbup:


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, he's gorgeous!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thank you


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

A proper dog


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

hawksport said:


> A proper dog


you should tell him that! he thinks he's a cat sometimes the way he curls up on your lap lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Great looking dog you have there.*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

thank you very much Janice


----------



## Georgina1 (Jun 9, 2010)

What a beautiful dog, they are a stunning breed!


----------



## Amy&Ted (Jul 14, 2010)

I love Dobermans!!! Max is a particularly handsome specimen! Bet he knows it too!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

he is beautiful 

i am officially jealous!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

TedEBear said:


> I love Dobermans!!! Max is a particularly handsome specimen! Bet he knows it too!!!! :laugh:


he certainly does 

thanks everyone


----------

